# How many people compete?



## Baumer (Sep 15, 2001)

How many people here compete? I was just curious? I was thinking of trying it out, but I don't know if I have that much discipline!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 15, 2001)

I've never competed, I do it for myself and that's all I need. 

However, if you can, then go for it. I'm sure if I'd started it at a younger age, I'd have done some competing. 

------------------
Just another day in the gutter


----------



## Arnold (Sep 15, 2001)

I competed in 3 shows when I was young. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It takes a lot of disclipline, the dieting sucks!

------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## J.T. HALL (Sep 18, 2001)

*comp*

I compete in POWERLIFTING COMPETITIONS!

TRAIN HARD

J.T. HALL

http://sac.uky.edu/~jthall0


----------



## gopro (Sep 18, 2001)

I have been competing in bodybuilding contests for 12 years now.I have been coaching others in contest prep for about 9 years.Competing takes a tremendous amount of work and dedication.Its certainly not for everyone!


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 17, 2002)

gopro,
can you give me a normal pre-contest schedule? Nutrition, training, how long you give yourself to cut up? What is the best bf% for a female competitor?


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 17, 2002)

I have done 2 shows...3 years ago and am thinking of doing another next year.


----------



## realdeal (Apr 17, 2002)

I am 18 and have competed twice last summer and now am getting ready for a bigger show in July.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 17, 2002)

5 power meets, 5 bb shows and 3 strong man contest..


----------



## lilman (Apr 17, 2002)

i'm planing on competeing mayber in a couple of years but it takes alot of dicipline


----------



## KataMaStEr (Apr 18, 2002)

I'm 16 the only competition I have are in the weight room and on Martial Arts. Have never been on a BB competition, I do plan to compete  in the near future.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 19, 2002)

I "compete" all the time!


----------



## robbm (Apr 19, 2002)

mmafiter is right..... I "compete" every day.... as soon as my feet hit the floor!!!

It's a dog eat dog world and I'm wearing milkbone underwear!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2002)

Damn! We've got a few don't we! I've competed in three shows and competing again on the 27th of this month!


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2002)

Next show will be this September if my business allows me sufficient time to prepare. It is a Drug-free pro qualifier, so if I can't do it 100 %, I won't do it. If I win, it is then onto pro competitions in the WNBF...if not, then I will get it done in June 2003!

Good luck to all getting ready to, or wishing to compete!


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 12, 2002)

I "competed" for the first time six weeks ago (I put that in quotes because it wasn't a traditional BB show although the dieting sucked just as much).  Planning on doing another in October if I can get myself to where I want to be by then.  I'm not into the bodybuilding shows, no offense to those who do them but that level is a little bit too extreme for me to dedicate myself to...for now.  

W8, are you doing the Eastern Canadians?  Or the Musclemania?  Who else is going to compete with you?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 12, 2002)

CLP & realdeal are competing at the musclemania. I'm not competing but I'll be there, hopefully helping out. Are you going? I promise to stop and chat this time


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 12, 2002)

I'm hoping to go to the Musclemania.  Trying to round up a group to head over (since it's about 10 mins from my place).  I'm going to email Jeff and Mindy to see if they need any help at all so maybe I'll see you there!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2002)

On April.28th of this year i competed in my first fitness competition, after wanting to do it for years. The amount of dedication and time it takes to prepare for a show is endless. 
The injury set backs, the dance classes, the gymnastic classes, the dieting, the weight training, the cardio, the tanning, the suit and routine selection, the hair, the nails, the make-up, believe me i could go on. The preparation could be compared to humm, i would say a wedding for 5000. All this is clumped together and produces wonderful mood swings and breakdowns, sore muscles and a tired body. 

But is all worth it when you step onto the stage!

Next week i will be competing in my first physique challenge consisting of: a timed flex arm hang, 30sec bench jumps, and a physique round. Thanks to W8 and Dr.Pain i am able to compete with confidence.  I decided only 3 weeks ago to enter the show and they have whipped me into shape since that day. 

To all the competitors and future competitors, HAVE FUN!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 12, 2002)

Kick ass girl


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2002)

I will do!
Yesterday i heard what may have been a rumor, but it sure gave me extra motivation. The girl who won overall in my last competition (who is competing against me next week) said that she doesn't think she has any REAL competition.
Time to kick it up a notch.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 12, 2002)

Damn str8!!! Kick her ass


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2002)

I will try to kick her ass, but i jusat found out that there are 20 competitors already registered. I better practice flexing for an hour straight, cause we will be up there for a fricking damn long time.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 12, 2002)

I would think it would be a cool to compete in. I was wondering how tall are average male bb. I would think it wold be hard to go againist guys who are like 5'7 and look thick and you standing there at 6'3 or up looking like a string bean.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2002)

Being tall definately can be tougher to look bigger because your muscle bellys are longer. But it can be done with some hard work. Signed,
Miss Long Legs.


----------



## gopro (Jun 13, 2002)

I've been competing since I was 20...now 33. I have done about 20 or so shows and will be trying for pro status next year. I actually have more "fun" preparing others for competition, and have been doing so for 10 years now. Some of those I have prepared for shows have given their trophies to me! That is something that I appreciate incredibly!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 14, 2002)

Competed for about 7 years and I'm national competitor just palced 15 th in junior nationals and won all my  NPC classes last year and this year , Pa stateslight heavy, Leigh valley light heavy, delaware light heavy and over all.  Right now I preping for the junior usas in april and will be a heavy weight hopefull around 212 shredded to the girls and may be may be make a run for the nationals.  God luck to all any questions fee free to ask !!


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 27, 2002)

Competed 2x in BB in 2000. Had to drop out of prep for a show in Aug due to some time & attention conflicts.  There's always next year


----------



## Mifody (Aug 11, 2002)

i WISH i had the confidence and discipline to compete


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 22, 2002)

Competed 3 times now...I'm training hard now so I can prepare in January for our provincial show in April.


----------



## gopro (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mandypumpkin *_
> gopro,
> can you give me a normal pre-contest schedule? Nutrition, training, how long you give yourself to cut up? What is the best bf% for a female competitor?



Wow...I never saw this question directed to me...I'm sorry MP. Anyway, there is no such thing as a "normal" pre-contest schedule. It varies b/c of so many factors. I usually take about 4 months to prepare for a show. This can include up to an hour of cardio, 30 minutes of posing, an hour and 15 minutes of weights, and 8 meals per day...everyday!

Most females will have bodyfat in the range of 6-8 % for BBing shows and 8-10 % for fitness shows.


----------



## dee@raw (Sep 10, 2002)

im competing on Oct 6th for the Mr Ireland title which will qualify me for the Mr Universe.Ive been told im one of the top contenders for the title as ive competed against the same guys twice this year already and beat all but one of them.I will then compete in Dublin under the ifbb for a qualifier to the european championships on the 20th oct followed by another ifbb (or r.i.f.b.b. as its called in ireland) contest on the 3rd Nov.Wish me luck people.Im hoping to get to the states next year to compete as i visit my brother in c.a.I just have to time it right.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dee@raw *_
> im competing on Oct 6th for the Mr Ireland title which will qualify me for the Mr Universe.Ive been told im one of the top contenders for the title as ive competed against the same guys twice this year already and beat all but one of them.I will then compete in Dublin under the ifbb for a qualifier to the european championships on the 20th oct followed by another ifbb (or r.i.f.b.b. as its called in ireland) contest on the 3rd Nov.Wish me luck people.Im hoping to get to the states next year to compete as i visit my brother in c.a.I just have to time it right.




Good Luck!

post some pics for us!


----------



## gopro (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dee@raw *_
> im competing on Oct 6th for the Mr Ireland title which will qualify me for the Mr Universe.Ive been told im one of the top contenders for the title as ive competed against the same guys twice this year already and beat all but one of them.I will then compete in Dublin under the ifbb for a qualifier to the european championships on the 20th oct followed by another ifbb (or r.i.f.b.b. as its called in ireland) contest on the 3rd Nov.Wish me luck people.Im hoping to get to the states next year to compete as i visit my brother in c.a.I just have to time it right.



Absolute best of luck to you. Train hard, stay focused, reach your goal!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 12, 2002)

YES! 

Good Luck to Ya! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> YES!
> 
> Good Luck to Ya!
> ...




Ditto


----------

